# Cabin crew required -  must be "able to swim well".



## barryqwalsh (Jan 15, 2016)

According to Ryanair's website, candidates should be:

*
Experienced in dealing with the public
Comfortable in a selling role
Physically fit with a good attendance record in their current position
Hard working, flexible & willing to operate on a shift roster
Over 18 years of age
Between 5'2 (1.57m) and 6'2 (1.88m) in height with weight in proportion
Of normal vision (contact lenses acceptable)
Able to swim well
Hold a valid EU passport
Have the right to work in both the UK and Ireland
Fluent in English (both written and spoken)
Ready to deal with customers in demanding situations
Friendly and outgoing with a fun personality
"As a Ryanair staff member, you will not only work very hard, but also play very hard!" Dalmac adds on its website. "Your social life will never be the same!"
*

*Ryanair is hiring cabin crew - here's what you need to apply - Independent.ie*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 15, 2016)

That's not encouraging ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 15, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> That's not encouraging ...



   At least being able to fly wasnt mentioned.....


----------

